# Borrowed a Tagalong for tomorrow



## 3narf (18 Feb 2013)

...as we're having a family bike ride round Carsington Water.

Our 4-yr-old is in the 'in between' stage.


----------



## fossyant (19 Feb 2013)

They are good. We've got a Trek and still use it for my 9 year old daughter is doing extra miles ! Although, she did get a new bike late summer !


----------



## mark1974 (19 Feb 2013)

i took my four year old out on his today
took about 25 mins to get him to even sit on it
a further 25 of pushing my bike with him sat on his tag-along with his older brother stood next to him for re assurance
then i just jumped on and rode with him few tears
then we got him back on it and loves it
we did about 6 mile with him on it today
we had a great time


----------



## 3narf (19 Feb 2013)

Yeah, it went OK!

He didn't do a lot of pedalling because his legs are a bit short, but he loved every minute of it. The 8- and 6-yr-olds had a go as well and thought it was great.

We're going to try & borrow it again when we go to Center Parcs at end of March.


----------

